# Canadian provinces?



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey guys, just thought I'd pop by to ask you all a question.

Which province or area is good for whitetail hunting and is your favourite province?

Also which province gets hot summers?

I was just curious that's all. Would love to visit Canada one day, I have some family in Ontario.

I was kinda thinking your good provinces would be ON, SK and AB?


Thanks very much


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Sask has some of the best WT hunting going. Alberta in some areas and from what I hear Manitoba is nothing to sneeze at either. As far as Ontario goes, it's huge it's gotta have some good deer in it somewhere however we never hear about them.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, can you tell me which province gets good summers? I kno it can get very cold there in winter.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Hey guys, just thought I'd pop by to ask you all a question.
> 
> Which province or area is good for whitetail hunting and is your favourite province?
> 
> ...



question number 1) Manitoba has a healthy white tail population and probably the earliest starting season for bow (last week of Aug.) we also have a bow only designated area for hunting.

question #2 Manitoba summers average out about 29 to 30 degrees c. We also tend to have very humid summers and we probably have the most number of beaches per capita verses the other provinces:wink:


and if you shoot target, I'm sure it can be arranged for you to visit and shoot at the infamous argyle range where I believe that at least four archer have shot 1400s or better and the current Canadian record of 1414 was shot

other seasons that run during the whitetail season are fall bear,fall turkey, moose, elk and I'm not sure but I believe caribou but thats a fly in trip.

hope that helps


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

just checked the weather at environment canada the daily highs mid june through aug is more like 35 ish:wink:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

*Ontario's a great place*

Ontario certainly gets some nice summers, cold winters and has some amazing beaches. But I'm fairly sure that there are only 3 deer in the entire province and I think they live in a no-hunting area. I know for sure there are certainly no deer in the areas I hunt in... :embara:


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

The girlfriends back yard has some nice deer roaming around every week. 

I nearly hit two this past summer with my car. 

This is in Flambough Ontario.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Baldini your dreaming lol*

just came in from my property in perth ontario counted 22 deer at sunset some nice racks.... bruce stop hunting in the city parks...... lol:darkbeer:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Despite the provincial patriotic chest thumping........ Canada as a whole has some great hunting opportunities. You really won't go wrong in any province.

As for weather, that will be dependant on when you actually visit. Below is a link for our national weather service, from there you will be able to view what the historical weather patterns are for any area of the country.

I hope this helps.

Cheers

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/canada_e.html


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Do you get summers in the 80s maybe even 90s where you are? Our summers are maybe high 70s, i wouldn't call that a summer :tongue:

I'd love to try hunting in Canada, is it expensive? Could I use my bow?


Thanks guys, your a great help


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I believe every province & territory in Canada offers some sort of bowhunting opportunity (not sure about PEI though). Some better than others. Not sure where you're getting you're weather info from but every province experiences weather that can easily hit the mid 30's at some point during the summer. Last year, we had some days that were sitting very close to 38*C and I'm sure there's places like that in nearly every province in Canada. On the other extreme though, it's been more than -40 here and in fact 2 winters ago we had -48* NOT including wimp chill. Forturnately most days that it gets that cold the wind doesn't pick up. If you're into hunting different species of animals, Alberta offers a very good variety with Mule Deer, Whitetailed Deer, Elk (Wapiti) Moose (similiar to european elk?), Bear, Pronghorn Antelope, Cougar & Bighorn Sheep. Most of which can be hunted without having to be drawn. There's also 2 luck draws for Mountain Goat & Bison. Pronghorn are also on a priority draw which takes 3-4 years and depending on the area Moose is either over the counter or draw.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Do you get summers in the 80s maybe even 90s where you are? Our summers are maybe high 70s, i wouldn't call that a summer :tongue:
> 
> I'd love to try hunting in Canada, is it expensive? Could I use my bow?
> 
> ...


30*c is equal to 86*f


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

russ said:


> I believe every province & territory in Canada offers some sort of bowhunting opportunity (not sure about PEI though). Some better than others. Not sure where you're getting you're weather info from but every province experiences weather that can easily hit the mid 30's at some point during the summer. Last year, we had some days that were sitting very close to 38*C and I'm sure there's places like that in nearly every province in Canada. On the other extreme though, it's been more than -40 here and in fact 2 winters ago we had -48* NOT including wimp chill. Forturnately most days that it gets that cold the wind doesn't pick up. If you're into hunting different species of animals, Alberta offers a very good variety with Mule Deer, Whitetailed Deer, Elk (Wapiti) Moose (similiar to european elk?), Bear, Pronghorn Antelope, Cougar & Bighorn Sheep. Most of which can be hunted without having to be drawn. There's also 2 luck draws for Mountain Goat & Bison. Pronghorn are also on a priority draw which takes 3-4 years and depending on the area Moose is either over the counter or draw.


I've always liked both Alberta and Ontario. Had family living in Ontario.

Do you get good hunting near Calgary? Just wondering.


----------



## LabRat314 (Oct 7, 2007)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> I've always liked both Alberta and Ontario. Had family living in Ontario.
> 
> Do you get good hunting near Calgary? Just wondering.


Near Bragg Creek its fantastic


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

just a question have you been to canada previously or not?

When my wife and I lived in Calgary during the mid ninties, my inlaws housed an exchange student from Austria. It wasn't until they drove from roughly thunder bay Ontario to Calgary did she truly under stand the size of our country. from Winnipeg where I live now to Calgary where I went to school is roughly 1300kms or 800 miles or depending who's behind the wheel 13 to 15 hours at 100ks' an hour. 11 hours if your looking to lighten your wallet:wink: I mention this because many Europeans that travel to Canada fail to grasp the size of this nation and make unrealistic travel plans. Even our southern neighbors sometimes forget where Toronto(just above the state of michigan ) is in relation to Winnipeg(center of the north American continent). I guess my point is this when you plan your trip chances are you will be needing a guide regardless of which province you hunt in. Contact them well in advance and try to prearrange your dates and see how much time you will need for the trip in general. It sounds like during this trip you plan on spending some of the time with your family, Id hate to hear that your trip was great but there wasn't enough time to enjoy the experience because you spent most of it traveling from destination to destination. I hear it alot of the time and thats from people that live here.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Another vote for Manitoba! I think it's kinda neat, since I live in the interlake, that I can be in boreal forest to plains, to sand hills and desert within a couple hours of my house. This means I can hunt a variety of game! Also manitoba probably better fishing than the othe prairie provinces.


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

one more for manitoba


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Is that your pic in your avatar? I think I know someone in London that could show you around....

Ontario is a great province for deer hunting. Getting land to hunt can be tricky depending where you are. What part of Ontario is your family from? That could be a good clue for deer hunting quality and a good lead in to get permission or finding good crown land.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

> just a question have you been to canada previously or not?


Nope, but i've been to the US alot and know the size of the US having done a 12 hour drive from SC to MS was not fun. I also work in the aviation/travel industry and there is a considerable difference in all the provinces. Alot of my friends that used to live here are in the Calgary area and some in Ontario.





cath8r said:


> Is that your pic in your avatar? I think I know someone in London that could show you around....


Yep that's me


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Nope, but i've been to the US alot and know the size of the US having done a 12 hour drive from SC to MS was not fun. I also work in the aviation/travel industry and there is a considerable difference in all the provinces. Alot of my friends that used to live here are in the Calgary area and some in Ontario.




just wanted to make sure that you realized the scope of the of such a trip. With all the people promoting their provinces myself included I thought it prudent to make you aware of how large of a undertaking this was.

two other things crossed my mind when I was rereading the thread, Everyone myself included quoted you summer high temperatures. Manitoba has the earliest opening date for archery that I know of, and it opens the last week of august. Average temperatures are starting to head down into the low to mid 20's still warm enough for a t-shirt and jeans or even shorts but not a trip to the beach, that being said some of the best fishing happens in the fall.


the other thing I touched on in my last thread was the need for a guide. I double checked the Manitoba hunting regs. the license for what is referred to as alien non residents is $206.07 and you must have a guide to hunt big game I'm sure other provinces have similar regs hopefully the guys from Alberta and Ontario can post up the regs to help you out.


----------



## LabRat314 (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.albertaregulations.ca/


----------



## Old Hoyt (Jul 28, 2005)

*Saskatchewan*

Hey,

We are right in between Alberta & Manitoba and yes, our White Tail hunting is great! I'd say our summers are about as warm as Manitoba, but a bit less humid. AND.....we have lots of lakes, beaches, forests and the highest elevation east of the Rockies (Cypress Hills - great Mule Deer area - too)

All in all anywhere in this great county :canada:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

If you come to Ontario can you bring me a kilt? 

I also have one question

How do you keep guys like kitty litter from looking up a kilt while you are trying to shoot


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

H.M. Murdock said:


> If you come to Ontario can you bring me a kilt?
> 
> I also have one question
> 
> How do you keep guys like kitty litter from looking up a kilt while you are trying to shoot


Um sure i'll bring ya a kilt. But not alot of men wear them unless its a formal do like a Scottish night, wedding etc.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

H.M. Murdock said:


> If you come to Ontario can you bring me a kilt?
> 
> I also have one question
> 
> How do you keep guys like kitty litter from looking up a kilt while you are trying to shoot


Moderators asleep at the switch again I'm afraid....

If you can get onto some farmland property anywhere in Ontario you'll likely be fine with deer numbers. I know my area in the South doesn't allow non-resident deer hunting. Further North (not sure where) and your in business. You might need a guide though.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Hey guys, just thought I'd pop by to ask you all a question.
> 
> Which province or area is good for whitetail hunting and is your favourite province?
> 
> ...




Have you made your choice yet?


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

*South western Ontario*

South western Ontario (London area. Good bow shop too!) is about as far south as you can go in Canada. It has hot summers and milder winters than most places in Canada. It also has plenty of oppertunities for hunting white tail deer. This is farm country with big, well fed deer and lots of big racks. In some areas you can get up to 7 tags. If you want to hunt bear and moose you have to go to the northern part of the province. The western provinces of Manitoba, Saskatchewan and Alberta have on average larger deer with bigger racks, but like any other place the hard part is connecting with a large mature buck.
Hope this helps you.


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Do you get summers in the 80s maybe even 90s where you are? Our summers are maybe high 70s, i wouldn't call that a summer :tongue:
> 
> I'd love to try hunting in Canada, is it expensive? Could I use my bow?
> 
> ...


Hunting for Non-residents and Non-resident aliens really isn't too bad if you're just going for the basics like whitetail, mulies, and elk.

Costs (NRA):

WIN Card: $8
Bowhunting permit: $16.45
Wildlife Certificate: $28.22
Antlered Whitetail Deer: $188.57
Antler Mule Deer: $188.57
Antlered Elk: $254.97


----------

